# Ready for WINTER in NEW ENGLAND??



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, this fall seems to be deteriorating fast... No Indian summer in sight. Windy as hell every day. And, the latest long term forecast now says LONG COLD BAD UGLY. What is everyone doing to pass the Dark Months? The options are...

1. Suck it up and ride
2. Trainer. Rollers. Torture.
3. XC ski, indoor soccer, etc...
4. Put away the bike and start eating like a pig...
5. Any better ideas?? :mad2:


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Option 4, but make it like my fat cat who always wants more food.

I'm not sure where you are, but I'm in the Boston area. I try to commute as much as I can and I'd like to keep it up until around December - coldest day last year was around 22 degrees when I left the house. 

XC skiing is great if you've got the snow - we try to head north at least two times a month during snow season for skiing in the White Mountains. 

I don't have a trainer, and I am considering getting one. The other option is joining a gym. I'm thinking about starting to try some triathlons in the spring, so I need that time in the pool. Try to vary it up a bit to avoid boredom.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

This is my first year as a road biker and I plan to play it by ear to see how far I can go. We'll see but as long as the streets are dry I hope to be out there. Guessing that'll get me well into November.

I play hockey and do a lot of hiking and camping in the White Mountains in the winters.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

No not ready. Haven't even picked up a couple of mid-weight jersey's yet. It was a nice today, but too cold for a thin short sleeve jersey. If I pick up something real quick - I'll try and ride outside for another month; otherwise it'll be trainer time . Wish my ancestors picked someplace warming in the US to settle...


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Winter? Nah- we have a looooong time to go yet. I mean, last week wasn't bad at all, this week is gonna be only slightly miserable, but then it ought to get better again for a while.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm tellin' you...the toughest part is getting out the door in the first place. Get the right gear, and you'll enjoy riding in near-freezing and sub-freezing temps. As saf-t implies, we ain't seen nothing yet, so embrace the Autumn days!


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

RotatingShifts said:


> I'm tellin' you...the toughest part is getting out the door in the first place. Get the right gear, and you'll enjoy riding in near-freezing and sub-freezing temps. As saf-t implies, we ain't seen nothing yet, so embrace the Autumn days!


It's psychological in the event of time. If you had a 55F day in Decembre everyone would be out nailing down 25-40 miles and feeling "spring" in the bones. Have a 55F day in Septembre people huddle around the bond fires with warm beverages in a state of serious depression.

My solution? As stated by RotatiingShifts, proper outer wear and getting out the door. Getting out the door is 99% of the entire effort. I rode since mid Fev this year in 30F weather. What motivated me was mileage. I really wanted to break the 8,000 mile mark this year commuting. I'm close.

I use to ride 10 months a year back home, 300 days a year in rain [at least one of the two ways each day on my commute]. Gottah love northern france. I don't think it became better in Bruxelles either. LOL. Back then I was riding with a club and clothing was provided. I also helped out with junior riders on Wednesdays and Saturdays so that kept me in the sport too. In the U.S. I must have $2k worth of riding gear for rain or cold alone - easily. Dress for the occasion is the saying.

The ride in 40F weather is the ride you are dreaming about in mid January or February. Enjoy it now if you get it in Octobre, you'll be begging for it come mid winter. 

Best rides, fastest times - cold rain. Never understood why.



 
Thumb Nail Click Image 
to Enlarge


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I should have jumped on getting some warmer clothing sooner. It's amazing that many of of the online discount shops are already pretty low on inventory (unless you're buying >$100 jerseys). I think it's very true about just getting out the door.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Man-up and ride until it snows. Once the clocks change riding after work is out so I'll be spinning during the week and hitting the roads if its >35F on the weekends. No big miles per ride, just to get out there will be good.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Awe forgot about DST, which ends November 1 this year. Damn - I'm not going to change my rear tire* every weekend to go out for a ride (eventually I'll have a second set once I rebuild my old wheels). I think I'm just going to shoot for getting out earlier in 2010 - that'll be nice 


*Trainers wreck tires, so I used an old pair for training and save my newer ones for the road. Since it's pretty hard to flat on a trainer, the old ones work fine.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone up for my 5th annual DDCDR*??

divorced dads' Christmas Day ride. One to two hours, Christmas day morning.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

For all you guys complaining here's your Indian summer, 1st weekend in 7 without rain/snow and temps yesterday and today around 70 to boot. Enjoy!


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea its been great!!! I got vets day off and I'm heading out to mattapoisett mass for some riding...


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lots of miles being ridden today!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> For all you guys complaining here's your Indian summer, 1st weekend in 7 without rain/snow and temps yesterday and today around 70 to boot. Enjoy!


Yeah, I got out for one short ride, because I had a cold. Still, it felt great to be outside - hellava lot better than staring at walls!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

cyclesport45 said:


> Lots of miles being ridden today!


I got in over 100. That was about my sixth "that is probably my last chance so I better go for it" long ride.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Today was one of those days when I wish I was in Northern New England with the sun. Damn Ida, windy raw and cold, only managed 2 hrs. Still better than Jersey I guess!


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Today was one of those days when I wish I was in Northern New England with the sun. Damn Ida, windy raw and cold, only managed 2 hrs. Still better than Jersey I guess!


It was a fair day. I did my commute, couple hours in a very stiff head wind but only 52F made the trek enjoyable. It's better then 34F and overcast. I'm getting within my target of 8,000 miles this season. I'm short like 241 miles of 8,000. Tomorrow I'll ride rain, 50 miles and Sunday try for 75 miles. Hacking away at it slowly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn, 2 dank soupy days in a row with no letup tomorrow here in central CT. Rode 2.5 hours in the soup yesterday, just so tired of spending so much time cleaning the bike. If it doesn't clear up soon I'll have to skip it today and just go straight to dinner!


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Damn, 2 dank soupy days in a row with no letup tomorrow here in central CT. Rode 2.5 hours in the soup yesterday, just so tired of spending so much time cleaning the bike. If it doesn't clear up soon I'll have to skip it today and just go straight to dinner!


That was a good ride yesterday if you did over 2 hours in the drops. You felt better after that ride right? Try to get out for an hour today. I bet once you're on the bike you'll have the same impression I always have, and that would be why didn't I get out here a couple hours earlier.

Just do it.

Happy T-Day


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Connecticut I did a 48 miles today. At the end of the ride could distinguish the cloudy coverage from sun. Temps in the mid 50's and NO WIND!:thumbsup: 

Worth the 2h43m of riding time.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

I knew I'd be overeating today so I got out for 2.5 hrs at 10:30 so I wouldn't feel guilty later. I guess whatever it takes. It actually wasn't bad out today, much better than yesterday. 
Thanks to all who wrote-it helps.
Hope you had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Man, could it have been any more windy today? Tough 3:05. Thank God for low profile wheels.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Man, could it have been any more windy today? Tough 3:05. Thank God for low profile wheels.


I went out for 60 miles. I have a set of Mavics that I've never used sitting. These are the balded spoke assortment. They may be light but those bladed spokes are like barn doors in windy weather. I used them a couple times in February of this year. One a descent the wind blew me over an entire car width almost into the guard rails. I removed them and they're sitting. I ordered a training wheel set from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and it's 32 double butted DT spoke on DT Swiss profile RR 1.2's. Sweet ride, after more than 7,000 miles haven't taken a spoke wrench to them. They're not light mind you, but when you're riding with a nap sack most of the time commuting to work ...what's the toss up on weight regarding assurances to getting there? With the normal double butted spoke I've gained back total control on side winds and hefty windy New England Spring days and Fall gusts. You had a sustained wind today of 17 mph and gusts up to 35 mph. Bike almost stood still a couple times with the bigger gusts from the NW but ...at least it was a gust against the entire bike and not just focused on the spokes.

Tomorrow will be a 75 miler.:thumbsup: Just be out around 10h00, because the winds will pick up greatly after 13h00.


Here are the wheels and tires just sitting..... Click it's a thumb nail


Here are my new ones, click it's a thumb nail


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

I may do the Sleeping Giant ride/pseudo race! tomorrow, will decide in the morning.


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

At this time of the year I just ride my mountain bike. I seem to stay warmer, probably because I'm going slower. The down side is that I need to be careful during hunting season, so mostly I'm out on Sundays.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Suzie Green said:


> At this time of the year I just ride my mountain bike. I seem to stay warmer, probably because I'm going slower. The down side is that I need to be careful during hunting season, so mostly I'm out on Sundays.


I use to ride in a great place around West Hartford, CT called the Reservoir. It has two distinctive rides, one on black top mostly that circles the main park and reservoir itself for an 8 mile loop. Down side, it's full of dogs on long, long leashes with hundreds of joggers/runners and walkers. Plus side, just off the beaten black top area there are miles upon miles of fire roads, all dirt, some steep and mostly in tree covered areas. Excellent riding crossing three town lines in forest. If you break a chain it can be a long and muddy cold walk back.

One time I was riding early spring with a club, had a flat and was dropped. I decided to cross trails to catch them. I saw what looked like a shallow puddle about 10 feet long and couple feet wide. Decided to just run through it.

Mistake. It was two feet deep. Small sink hole.

The part about hunting season is hilarious too. On those rides in that area there are dozen upon dozens of deer just grazing inches from your trails. You could pet them while riding by they're so close. Meanwhile on the other side of the mountain all the hunters are empty handed.  

The work out on a mountain bike is much different then road. You actually have to prepare for a mountain bike ride... even packing up the vehicle and driving to the paths or park. Road, you just suit up, roll outside and begin the ride immediately. Around here there's so much traffic week ends to those mountain biking/outdoor areas it's not worth the hassle.

Enjoy yourselves. I'm going to do another 60 today!


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

EverydayRide said:


> The work out on a mountain bike is much different then road. You actually have to prepare for a mountain bike ride... even packing up the vehicle and driving to the paths or park. Road, you just suit up, roll outside and begin the ride immediately. Around here there's so much traffic week ends to those mountain biking/outdoor areas it's not worth the hassle.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves. I'm going to do another 60 today!


The best part is that I can be on state forest land that's within 3 miles of my house, so I can actually "ride my bike to the ride" so to speak.  And it's true what you say about the deer. I have ridden past them and all they did was look up at me and go on about their business. I mentioned to my brother in law that I had seen them on my last ride and he wondered about taking his gun and riding through the same area on his bike! :idea: Oh brilliant!!! LOL


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Suzie Green said:


> I mentioned to my brother in law that I had seen them on my last ride and he wondered about taking his gun and riding through the same area on his bike! :idea: Oh brilliant!!! LOL


That's a classic. The entire exploit on cycling is transparency. Though you have chain and gear noises, you're pretty much moving without any odor other than yourself. Deer are not idiots, at least in my book. If you start hunting them down on a mountain bike, they'll certainly associate the sounds of the bike with death. Won't take too long before they vanish from eyesight while trail riding. Learned behaviours.

I was told by an American Indian that the only thing left on the plains after killing a buffalo was the grass left inside his stomach. Everything else was used. Everything.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Heads up, great pricing just for this Monday.

[http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195131


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

double post


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

You have to love CT, Thursday afternoon 69 degrees and tonight snowing !


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> You have to love CT, Thursday afternoon 69 degrees and tonight snowing !


Rode 24 on Thursday 71F, did 36 miles yesterday 55F and got out for 24 today before the rain. Tomorrow is going to be sunny in the upper 30's so I'll head for another 24. But its over ...that warm weather is history.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

well I think that's all she wrote for the year.

I did a century yesterday and while it was really nice with the blue sky and the snow scenery....worrying about the salt and ice at times had me thinking it wasn't such a great idea being out there so I think I'm packing it in for year.

I had a big clump of ice/snow fall off a tree and konk me in the head too. It's pretty funny now but man did that scare the crap out of me before I realized what had happened.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Nokians go on tonight......................


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> well I think that's all she wrote for the year.
> 
> I did a century yesterday and while it was really nice with the blue sky and the snow scenery....worrying about the salt and ice at times had me thinking it wasn't such a great idea being out there so I think I'm packing it in for year.
> 
> I had a big clump of ice/snow fall off a tree and konk me in the head too. It's pretty funny now but man did that scare the crap out of me before I realized what had happened.



It's funny, I did 6hrs 5 min yesterday to the Connecticut shore with a teammate and we had a great time, hanging it up was the furthest thing on my mind. I think we'll try to do 5-6 hours once a week till March, we'll see! It's tougher alone though for sure.
But if a chunk of ice fell on me I'd probably look at things a bit differently.
And after today's snow/ice mess and the cold coming later this week who knows?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

13 degrees. 40 mph wind gusts. Intended to ride 20, but... even the toe warmers, booties, and pricey wool socks weren't cutting it. I ended up doing 13 miles. 13 miles. It took me longer to get dressed than the actual ride. Winter sucks.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey, you went out, more than most of us did today. I guess it could've been worse-at least it was sunny. 
Since I knew it was going to be ugly I went out yesterday and will go for a longer ride tomorrow so I worked it out.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

i was nice and toasty in the gym. steam room....sauna..... mmmmmmm i did have to run from my car to the door though. it was freaking cold out there lol


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

This blows. 

I can't feel my face and that's just from walking to work.
What makes if worse is the roads are perfectly clear, I could accept not biking when everything was covered with snow.....but looking at these bone dry roads is just salt in the wounds.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

If I hadn't planned to take yesterday off it would've been a difficult choice since like you said the roads are clear but to be honest I think I would have skipped it even though I vowed to ride outside through winter. I'm going out at 1 today though for 3 hrs.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I rode on sunday in the rain. My bikes gonna need about an hour of cleaning and i've been so busy that it is just sitting next to my bed staring at me begging for a wash. STAY INSIDE!!!! it's cold out there lol


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

tommyrhodes said:


> I rode on sunday in the rain. My bikes gonna need about an hour of cleaning and i've been so busy that it is just sitting next to my bed staring at me begging for a wash. STAY INSIDE!!!! it's cold out there lol


Go buy a 2.5 gal weed sprayer from HomeDepot or Lowes. Cheap to purchase. Fill it with couple oz. of car wash soap from a local automotive store. Warm water. Pressurize the canister and use the wand spraying the bike down. You'd be amazed how it cleans off everything quickly - and even when you're outside in freezing temps. If the water is warm enough it'll really make life easier.










I use two. One with car shampoo soap. The other rinse water. I use dish washer stabilizer conditioner bought at any grocery store [couple squirts] in the rinse so it won't leave calcium/water deposits when air dried.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

wow lol thats genius. honestly is. no more spray bottle with a windex/degreaser mixture anymore!!


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

First trainer ride of the season tonight.....I hate it! Hoping for an early spring...


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Another 3 hrs outside today in the bank. Tomorrow too while it's "warm"! Just in case the weekend turns out to be brutal.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

EverydayRide said:


> Go buy a 2.5 gal weed sprayer from HomeDepot or Lowes. Cheap to purchase. Fill it with couple oz. of car wash soap from a local automotive store. Warm water. Pressurize the canister and use the wand spraying the bike down. You'd be amazed how it cleans off everything quickly - and even when you're outside in freezing temps. If the water is warm enough it'll really make life easier.


Thanks- great idea!! I've been using the bucket method, which works, but results in way more splashage....


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

saf-t said:


> Thanks- great idea!! I've been using the bucket method, which works, but results in way more splashage....


I have my lazy moments in doing things easier. 




Lil Dale said:


> Another 3 hrs outside today in the bank. Tomorrow too while it's "warm"! Just in case the weekend turns out to be brutal.


LOL Straight UP! It is cold out there.:thumbsup: I'm giving it a shot tomorrow and Saturday. I've worked back to back for 2 weeks now, got the time.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

3 hrs again today in the Glastonbury/Marlboro/Andover/Hebron hills. Much nicer than yesterday and yesterday wasn't that bad! Saw another rider on Rt 85 too. 
We'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys riding are animals! I wouldn't want to subject my steel frame to all the salt on the roads now....


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> 3 hrs again today in the Glastonbury/Marlboro/Andover/Hebron hills. Much nicer than yesterday and yesterday wasn't that bad! Saw another rider on Rt 85 too.
> We'll see what the weekend brings.


You ride 66? LOL. On many occasions I've hit the 291 bridge-crossing Bloomfield to South Windsor, head down route 5 [E.Htfd-Glastonbury] hitting route 17 in Portland to 66 on to Route 85. I was doing it once a week, about an 85 mile ride. Route 66 is deadly, especially in July with temps in the 90's and 100's without any shade.:cryin: I've hit 54 mph on the downhill sections from Glastonbury heading on and over RT94 down to RT85 into Bolton a few times too. My nose touches the front tire over the bars to get thin.

I know exactly where you've ridden today. We have to get a group together soon. Do a couple rides, one from Hebron and the other from my home base in Wilson Point, CT [South Norwalk] up Litchfield / Dutchess County. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, you wont be going over the 291 bridge right now-snow covering the bike path-anyway better routes to get out to Andover/Marlboro/Hebron etc without having to deal with Rt 66. I usually have to use the cars on Hebron av(Rt 94)to get that type of speed but then again I don't weigh that much! 
I'd love to ride with a group, anytime, just give me a heads up.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Well, you wont be going over the 291 bridge right now-snow covering the bike path-anyway better routes to get out to Andover/Marlboro/Hebron etc without having to deal with Rt 66. I usually have to use the cars on Hebron av(Rt 94)to get that type of speed but then again I don't weigh that much!
> I'd love to ride with a group, anytime, just give me a heads up.


You know where North St and Gilead St intersect on RT94/RT85? Birch Quail Trail Run on RT94 heading toward RT85 [North Street] is that steep downhill that I regularly hit those speeds. I've ridden with other riders who weigh in between 130 lb - my weight of 180-185lb and acquired that speed [considering wind direction]. I'm also on a 16 lb bike with a nap sack weighing 5-9 lbs too. 

I'll P.M. you with my cell and info once a ride begins with either the Vernon, Manchester or Norwalk groups.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

EverydayRide said:


> I've ridden with other riders who weigh in between 130 lb - my weight of 180-185lb and acquired that speed [considering wind direction]. I'm also on a 16 lb bike with a nap sack weighing 5-9 lbs too.
> 
> *Maybe my Cannondale is too light to achieve those speeds *
> 
> I'll P.M. you with my cell and info once a ride begins with either the Vernon, Manchester or Norwalk groups.


*Yes, please do. I'm tired of riding alone in the cold, much better to ride with someone else next to you suffering too, that is if I can keep up.*


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Too nice today not to go out. Funny how 40 in January seems so warm.
Went from Manchester CT to Suffield/168/57 in Southwick MA, up and over Granville Gorge, back to CT on 189/Granby/Bloomfield/Manchester. 4.5 hours Great day. Didn't see another bike(er) out there.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup, 40 in January is riding weather! Two hours on the salt bike, and 45 minutes cleaning said salt bike. Taking bets with myself, when will the first day in just bib shorts be. Anyone?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

14 degrees, strong gusty winds. Got ten miles in, toes numb, despite wool socks, booties, toesters over that, and chemical warmers under toes. Winter is back.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

cyclesport45 said:


> Yup, 40 in January is riding weather! Two hours on the salt bike, and 45 minutes cleaning said salt bike. Taking bets with myself, when will the first day in just bib shorts be. Anyone?


I was in shorts the other day but I'm in Greece right now and it was in the low 60s!
But saddly I will be back to CT Wed and back to thr deep freeze.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, it's been in the fifties lately  Too bad I'm injured atm - I'd love to be out hitting the pave.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

AJL said:


> Too bad I'm injured atm - I'd love to be out hitting the pave.


I hope you don't mean literally!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> I hope you don't mean literally!


Hopefully not! Though I usually do have one crash a year for some reason or another, but only once was there significant damage to anything but my ego.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

We should change this title to "Ready for Spring?"


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> We should change this title to "Ready for Spring?"


I live on Wilson Point, CT and will be hopefully doing a group ride from my home some time mid spring or early summer depending on work schedule. Dunno if you anyone in NE is interested. We do have a group rides often enough on Sundays from my home. In this case just P.M. me for more info.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

EverydayRide said:


> I live on Wilson Point, CT and will be hopefully doing a group ride from my home some time mid spring or early summer depending on work schedule. Dunno if you anyone in NE is interested. We do have a group rides often enough on Sundays from my home. In this case just P.M. me for more info.



Where on earth is there a giant lego?!?!


----------



## acidzerocool (Aug 1, 2007)

Lego corp. in Enfield. My fiance works there.


----------

